# Great News.



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

*Great News. Update! Losing a brother*

Just wanted to share some great news. 

My sisters husband just beat his cancer that only has a 10% survival rate. Had surgery this week and all the tissue samples came back negative.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

:yay: That IS good news!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Super! 

God does truly answer prayer!*


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Congratulations to your family.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Wonderful news, may he continue to have health


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Glad to hear it. Hope they have a party to celebrate.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Great news.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Great news!

I have a close friend who has a very rare cancer with a low survival rate and no treatment. She participated in a clinical trial with a 5% response rate.

Not only did she respond, her cancer is gone. 

Im so happy, yet saddened for all of the people that didn't make it. She met many in her trial that have since passed on, and my own father passed from cancer.

Why is she here? What makes her special? I guess it's not her time yet.

Here's to continued good health.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Wishing your family all the best. Great news for you all


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wonderful, wonderful news!!!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you for sharing that wonderful news!

May he continue in good health, and be cancer free the rest of his life. 

My X husband's cancer was very agressive as well. People who got this type of cancer in the jaw like he did, never ate solid foods agsin or through their mouths. Only form of nourishment was through tube for the rest of their lives. He has been cancer free for 8 years and eats solid food through his mouth. He eats slower, but that is really it.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Well he is up doing laps around the nursing station. Everything is going great. He even went up to the observation lounge. They want to do a scan I think in three months, then periodically after that. 

Thanks everyone for the feedback, TAM is a great place to be at times.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I have not posted here for about a year and a half. 

I will be losing my brother in law soon to the cancer that has returned. 

Him and my sister have done a lot of living in that time and spending as much time together as possible. 

There is no way I can ever thank him for truly loving my sister like he did. It feels like I am losing a brother. God it hurts


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We will be here for you offering our support.

God bless you all.

By the way, The same thing happened to my Brother in law.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

So very sorry.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang. Just dang.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He (treatment also) beat it back, giving him an extra year. 

That is a gift, in itself.
Priceless.

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

ABHale said:


> There is no way I can ever thank him for truly loving my sister like he did. It feels like I am losing a brother.


Please tell him this.

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

ABHale said:


> Well I have not posted here for about a year and a half.
> 
> I will be losing my brother in law soon to the cancer that has returned.
> 
> ...


 In my 1st response, I had not read far enough to read this update. I am so very sorry for your family's loss. However, I want you to know that the resurrection of this thread has encouraged me and some ways as well. I was just diagnosed with cancer, and then this thread popped backup with all of the success stories on the 1st page. I am sorry for your loss, and I know it hurts, but know that the good news shared in the beginning was something I needed to read today. So thank you for that period


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I am so very, very sorry to hear it. I had 'liked' the original post when I first opened this thread today because I didn't realize it was dated back to 2017 and that you had posted an update.

I'm so sorry the news isn't good. Bless you all.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I should’ve put this out as an update. 

Thanks everybody for your well wishes and prayers for my family.

And no offense whatsoever those that didn’t read to the end. My sister got another year and a half with her husband that she loves, that’s priceless.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I am so very, very sorry to hear it. I had 'liked' the original post when I first opened this thread today because I didn't realize it was dated back to 2017 and that you had posted an update.
> 
> I'm so sorry the news isn't good. Bless you all.


 That was my fault.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

All the best to you and your family AB - God Bless


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

May the creator bless you with the gift of strength and understanding in these trying times, I too have lost many to this dread disease. My heart is with you.

OT


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your and your family's eminent loss. It sounds like he is a great guy and will be sorely missed.


----------



## Music Lover (Feb 9, 2016)

I am very sorry about your brother in law's relapse.

It makes me feel guilty that, after a decade, I am taking my wife's remission for granted.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Glad you have had a wonderful BIL. So very sorry for the return of this heinous illness. Your sister is fortunate to have you.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

He has gone home....

Please keep my sister in your prayers and thoughts. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

ABHale said:


> He has gone home....
> 
> Please keep my sister in your prayers and thoughts.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words.


Will do AB. My condolences.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, AB.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. He was well loved.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Great News. Update! Losing a brother*

....


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. May God give you peace and solace with the comfort that you will see your loved one again.


----------

